# AMSOIL Bypass Filtration Kit



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

XR are your prices the same as those on AmsOil website for this?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> XR are your prices the same as those on AmsOil website for this?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd also be interested in this, Extreme!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ZMVallo said:


> I'd also be interested in this, Extreme!


PM Sent!


----------



## 8675 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello, do you have photos of this set up installed?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

8675 said:


> Hello, do you have photos of this set up installed?


www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-libr...filtration-install-1-4l-turbo.html#post941161


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

How about the 2.0 TD? 

I had one of these on my 2006 6.0 Powerstroke. It worked very well, those injectors needed all the help they could get!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TDCruze said:


> How about the 2.0 TD?
> 
> I had one of these on my 2006 6.0 Powerstroke. It worked very well, those injectors needed all the help they could get!


I haven't had the chance to try to install one. The first question I'd ask is, where will you put the filter?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I haven't had the chance to try to install one. The first question I'd ask is, where will you put the filter?


That is a good question, if the filter/assembly is similar in size to the one on my truck it could be tough to find a spot. 
My old kit took oil from a special oil filter cap and returned it into the fill cap. The oil filter on this car is not in an ideal location to do this. 








image borrowed from
Car Reviews - New Cars for 2015 and 2016 at Car and Driver


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> *Overview*
> The purpose of bypass filtration is to reduce engine wear and extend oil drain intervals by keeping the oil cleaner than the standard full-flow filter (the one you usually replace during an oil change) is capable of. The How-To tutorial for installation can be found here:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...filtration-install-1-4l-turbo.html#post941161
> ...


Xtreme, is there a kit available for 2015 CTD too? thanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

pacolino said:


> Xtreme, is there a kit available for 2015 CTD too? thanks.


There isn't technically a kit for any vehicle. It's all custom work. I was able to install it in my Cruze fairly easily, but your engine bay might not offer you the same amount of flexibility. I don't know of anyone who has done this in the CTD yet.


----------

